# I'd rather fight than switch



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I cain't decide if this is a cat eatin' the canary look or a jackass eatin' cactus look. Me smoking a Free Cuba robusto yestiddy while doin' retired guy stuff.

View attachment 69209


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I gotta go with the cat eating the canary. I envy you able to retire and your still a young man. Now me i am the Jackass eating a cactus! Married and divorced twice i get to work till i drop lol!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

We _are_ young, aren't we? haha


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

Its a cat lighting a El Canary brand cigar... Those feathers are a feature that make them light better.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I would think the "eating a cactus" look would be a bit more painful looking. Definitely going with canary as well!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd actually vote for option 3, the _I wouldn't advise doing that_ look.
That's a great pic, can be taken several different ways.

Looks like we both retired early, we're to young to be this old!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Kevin Keith said:


> We _are_ young, aren't we? haha


We clean up nicely!
But i know i am older than dirt LOL!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I love doing retired guy stuff while smoking a cigar! Actually looking to be a semi-retired guy instead of fully retired guy so I will not have such a long list of honey-do's.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

retired & smokin cigars (with b00bs on them)


what a great life!!


btw what is this retired thing you talk of? kinda like Tony i will retire when i die lol...


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Isn't smoking a Free Cuba robusto retired guy stuff anyway? That's my excuse for smoking cigars - I'm training for retirement!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm leaning toward, "you better make sure you edit out, the me not wearing pants", look. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

This is the fate of every Free Cuba robusto in my possession. You have been warned Jochy Blanco!!!
View attachment 69290


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I gotta go with the cat eating the canary. I envy you able to retire and your still a young man. Now me i am the Jackass eating a cactus! Married and divorced twice i get to work till i drop lol!


Well Tony, they say Tis better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all. But I think they also say, Tis expensive to have loved and lost twice.


----------

